# Ikkanshi tadatsuna??



## Danbob12691 (Jul 16, 2021)

Hi guys! Trying to learn more about this knife. I want to try actually using it; but don’t want to mess with it before I have some info.

I have done some basic research; but can’t find much to compare it to. 

My fear is that I would clean it up and it would lose value. Any help is appreciated. Thank you so much!


----------



## daveb (Jul 16, 2021)

I doubt that it has or will have any collector value. Tad makes some very nice knives but they don't live in that stratosphere. Cleaned up the utility value would probably be 100 - 200ish to the right user. If you decide to take on the project, suggest you remove the handle and work on the blade first. Then decide if you want to rehandle it or put the original back on. 

There are people on here that do this sort of thing for fun. If you simply want to exchange it for coin then you may want to do it "as is".


----------



## Danbob12691 (Jul 16, 2021)

Thank you for the info! How would I begin to research more about this particular blade? Google search doesn’t show much…


----------



## Jovidah (Jul 16, 2021)

You whisper Ken Hash's name 3 times and wait patiently...


----------

